# Phil 32's picture



## halfacre (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks to you Phil this is what I did while waiting for a rebuilt tower to show up. I guess this is what I visualized for the flowers seemed to be the main subject and I'm sure the next guy that takes a crack at turning your picture in to wood will be a world of difference.
The scroll saw cut this thing in to 32 pieces so I could hold the small things in my hands while the grinders did their thing.









A little different than the picture I took of your picture. And by the time I had Rapid Resizer enlarge it and make a copy to glue on to the wood I had a distorted mess because my printer was running out of ink before one picture came out....
I always print out two pictures so I can have one to go by trying to decide what and where to saw it up and another to glue on the wood.

I took my picture and traced lines where I thought I needed to do the sawing..










Its all hardwood, maple and ash


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

Wow, I wondered why a posting would be about my picture. Now I know. 
This "Rose & Laurel Spray" was a design of Lora (Susan) Irish in an old book of Classic Carving Patterns. I'm really pleased when something I've done inspires other LJs. Hopefully, M.C. Escher would be pleased with what I've done with his graphic designs.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

WOW. That's beautiful!


----------



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

Great! The subtle use of the wash colors on the flowers is outstanding!

Claude


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

I think I'll strip (or carve) the dark stain off the roses in my version of that pattern and redo it like yours.


----------



## halfacre (Apr 4, 2011)

Phil I used Elmers no drip glue or it might say no run? I don't use it often just for special things. Then after that sets up I have a long needle syringe with some water downed regular Elmers to reach in and around the petals just to make it more sturdy.
I think I posted a picture how I cut the petals with the scroll saw. If not I will have to take more pictures of the things I use. When my computer quit there are about 5500 pictures I been collecting of my stuff and the steps I used plus about half the pictures are of things I was interested in carving.
It usually takes me about a week to complete most all the things I have carved since 2016 when I first started doing this. I told maw I was never going to do anything flat any more for that is all I ever did since about 1955..
I really enjoy this type of stuff I do for it goes fast and I do believe I'm get better with each piece I finish so this makes me more anxious to start another but at the same time I decided if a person completes a project to do the very best he can possibly do for a persons name goes with each thing that reaches the public....


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

As stated above, I've decided to carve off some of the dark stain on the flowers of this carving. Here's the result of about 20 minutes of work: A few more minutes and it might be ready for "flower painting" - maybe Ivory.


----------



## halfacre (Apr 4, 2011)

Phil32 said:


> As stated above, I've decided to carve off some of the dark stain on the flowers of this carving. Here's the result of about 20 minutes of work: A few more minutes and it might be ready for "flower painting" - maybe Ivory.
> View attachment 3865200





Phil32 said:


> As stated above, I've decided to carve off some of the dark stain on the flowers of this carving. Here's the result of about 20 minutes of work: A few more minutes and it might be ready for "flower painting" - maybe Ivory.
> View attachment 3865200


I like your second decision over the all one color thingy. It gives the eyes more to look at if one doesn't like dark wood.
Halfacre


----------

